# USAF electrician/electronics - transfer



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

How old are you?


----------



## rubantin (Dec 16, 2015)

55 years young


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

So, for the past 20-40yrs you've been a history teacher?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard @rubantin!

Now the hard facts; check with the state licensing board but don't be surprised if you need 8000 verified hours working under a licensed electrician or 4000 hours and a college degree in electrical engineering or similar requirements. 

Best of luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rubantin said:


> In the 80s I was an electronics/electrician in the USAF. I went into teaching history after that. I continued to help people in building projects but never made it a career. I have had a PT computer repair business for the last 15 years. I would like to become licensed. Any suggestions?


If I hired you as a licensed electrician, handed you prints and job specs for a commercial job, and left you to do it, you would be able to complete that job code compliantly as a licensed electrician should?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

First thank you for your service.


Next the air force training and electrical work does not really cross over to a licensed electrician. BUT you may have enough to get into a factory electrician job that does not require a license. Do some reading up on modern controls and that may help.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off, welcome aboard @*rubantin*!
> 
> Now the hard facts; check with the state licensing board but don't be surprised if you need 8000 verified hours working under a licensed electrician or 4000 hours and a college degree in electrical engineering or similar requirements.
> 
> Best of luck in your new endeavor!


hyg...
https://www.dli.mn.gov/workers/elec...ler/education-requirements-electrical-license


----------



## 3E0X1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Fellow USAF here as well


----------



## rubantin (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your help. I was PMEL in the Air Force. I figured I couldn't be a master or a journeyman. looks like the best I could shoot is for the line installer. I had surgery for a torn rotator cuff on Tuesday so I got a lot of time on my hands to think about things...
@HackWork... give me Romex, strippers and a screwdriver and I'll git'r done...lol


----------



## rubantin (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm actually a double major with history and religion. Principaled and taught for 22 years. I want to get job where I can bitch at my work and it doesn't bitch back...lol


----------

